# What are you working on at the moment?



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Hello everyone, I was just wondering what you are working on at the moment. Currently, I have three large projects underway and am feeling a bit bored. I'm doing an afghan in a ripple pattern, done in panels of different colours. Another lapghan with knitted squares. Also a nice midnight blue raglan sleeve plain aran sweater for myself. It's been a long while since I knitted a jumper for me. So I reckon I may make some egg cosies for a while to take the edge off. What about you?


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

nothing. I have one scarf, one cardigan, and a buddy bear on needles - - and cant work


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm trying my hand at filet crochet, trying to read a chart as i follow the written instructions..


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Hats, scarves,and fingerless mitts. When I need a change of pace I do dish cloths. I use dish cloths to learn new stitch patterns. Also working on socks as I intend to give those a Christmas presents to the immediate family.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

A cardigan for my grandson, a jumper for myself and a bear. None will be finished in the near future though as I am going for a minor operation on my finger on Thursday which will stop the knitting for a few days. No doubt I will spend a lot of time on KP on Friday!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I have a baby sweater, actually 2, on the needles right now. After I finish those I will knit 2 baby hats for friends who recently delivered. Then I will finish a simple top down that I started for myself several months ago. I think I only have the sleeves left to do.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I made a washcloth for my brother last night. Gozolady sorry you are out of action. I suppose it is some comfort to you to be able to chat on here.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Still trying to defeat the Dreambird pattern. I've finally made it to feather five. There's been a LOT of frogging on this project. I *will* conquer this pattern.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I am trying to use up my stash, and am presently working on a pair of men's size mittens, 2 at a time, toe up, Magic Loop. After working out the conversion from regular cuff up pattern to the way I'm doing it, I am finally on the way to success. It's challenging trying to convert, kind of like working in an inverted mirror kind of thing! I decided to try the charity program for Detroit men's mittens. Slow going, but I'll get there!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

An Afternoon Tea shawl, a Mizzle shawl, a crochet baby blankie, an all-over cable afghan, and another garter stitch triangular shawl.

Think that's all at the moment. Two of the shawls are almost complete.

 :thumbup:


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

At the moment fingerless mittens, a scarf is on the needles, and a ripple afghan on needles. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

seems like most of us have to have several things on the go. Lots of pictures from you in the future I hope. I have a friend who does amazing fine table cloths with cotton and some are fillet. So good luck with that! I would be no good at all at following a diagram.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just finished several wips I posted last week. Started my wingspan yesterday. Have a wonderful cowl down to maybe 5", then twist and graft close and buy the contrast color for the edging, a nice sweater vest that I'm doing t he back (fronts finished), my shawlette just needs soaking and blocking and last of all a long shawl with broomstick lace on the ends and a garter body. Prob two thirds done with it. Want to throw a pair of socks on my new 12" circs and my wips can proceed in their various degrees of completion.


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

I am knitting dolls to post to England, for a friend, I have four on the go then I am going to have a go at crocheting some Baby tops.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Lots of nice colours that you are working with there Ann. Thanks for posting. Diad the toys in you avitar are great.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm trying to make a scarf in entrelac knitting first time trying it


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Leg warmers for a granddaughter, A Greta headband and KnitterNutter's Entrelac cap is calling my name. There is a mohair shawl well on it's way in the "have patience" bag waiting for the next appointment and a lace cowl resting in the a yarn feeder teapot. I have decided that having several W'sIP is normal and I just might go ahead and start the cap today. Gotta get it on the needles and out of my head.

I feel sorry for you Gozolady, If I couldn't knit, I would have to bury myself in a good book. All this knit talk would make me rush the healing process.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Hat, scarf & fingerless gloves for my youngest grandaughter -after that I will make the crisscross scarf from the workshop for one of my sisters.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm just doing a simple throw in purple at the moment. I am trying to master pompom yarn, I have tried quite a few times, buy I can't even cast on yet. I have looked on YouTube for advice, but I still can't grasp it yet.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

boring knit said:


> Lots of nice colours that you are working with there Ann. Thanks for posting. Diad the toys in you avitar are great.


I am in love with clasdic elites liberty wool. Wish I could afford more of it! Several of my projects are my quarterly splurges! Thanks


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

boring knit said:


> Lots of nice colours that you are working with there Ann. Thanks for posting. Diad the toys in you avitar are great.


I am in love with classic elites liberty wool. Wish I could afford more of it! Several of my projects are my quarterly splurges! Thanks


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

A jumper for my neighbours hubby, knitted in DK and seems to be taking me forever to get finished, a shawl for my friends new baby (my own design taken from their wedding invite), a Gypsycream Bear, and a charity knit baby set for a 6 month old. Also got most of my xmas knits lined up, but promised myself I'm not going to start them until I've got some of my current wips done


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

oh I have so much to do before Christmas - - so many wips, and 2 orders,and pressies for the g'kids - - geezus what will I get done?


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I have an Aran cardigan UFO that's been set aside a number of times. This was begun before I learned about life-lines. I set the project aside to "try" socks (have since become obsessed with making them!). When I'd go back to the cardigan, I could never remember which one of the 28-row repeats I had last finished, despite all my "hint" methods for remembering! So I figured if I just started another "piece," I could more easily figure out where I was on the previous one. I now have a complete back; a left front, up to the beg dec for the arm hole; a right front, up to the same point; and two sleeves, but only the cuff ribbing is done on them, because the sleeve "pattern" isn't the same as either the left or the right front OR the back! So much for my "method." Now that I know about life lines, I can just run one through each of the easiest of the pattern sts (purl all purl facing sts and knit the knit facing sts). At least if I set the project aside again, I'll know which row to rip back to, and maybe I WILL be inclined to finish this sweater once and for all! 

Other than that, I always have a pair of socks on the go for someone who just HAS to have a pair, and an "Eye of the Peacock" shawl, which is my introduction to shawls. Really, this is my FIRST shawl and won't show ANY mistakes (although I'll know they're there). It's the simplest of patterns - two rows only - and with the multi-colored "sock yarn" I'm using, no-one but a Craft Fair Judge could find my mistakes, and believe me, it won't be getting anywhere NEAR one of those! 

I promised myself I wouldn't start any more large projects until I finished either the cardigan or the shawl. So far, I'm sticking to that. But, if a new baby comes into the family...well...I just may have to start a blanket. (Does crocheting count? 'coz if it does, I'll have to include all THOSE projects, as well!!)


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

new baby coming in 2 weeks in family another grandchild so have made loads of bibs and face cloths and a couple of cardigans, working on another cardigan at moment to go with little shoes made. Blanket made and I now have to sew on fleece I bought to line it. Then have lots of cotton face cloths to make and another friend is having baby so need to make a baby blanket in cotton for her, besides which really fancy making one of those blanket buddys for new baby. Always something to do.


----------



## Tigerwiggy (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a couple of dishcloths on the needles right now. I make them as gifts. I just finished a large order of them and am in a rut. I want to knit an afghan for my son's GF, but can't find a pattern that thrills me yet. I also just purchased one of Gypsycream's bear patterns, but I havent't been brave enough to try it yet. I also am trying to get up the courage to try knitting socks. I have attempted them in the past and do well until I get to the heel flap. I have only tried top down using the Magic Loop method. I have a bit more knitting experience under my belt now, though I'm still intimidated by them.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

i'm am working on my first ever baptismal shawl, for my grandson. It's been hard work because I kept getting the stitch wrong and having to unravel. I also had problems with the wool having stray fibres, so that once knitted, it was almost impossible to unravel, if I made a mistake. But it's finally coming together nicely. I have learnt how to crochet a chain border and it's almost finished.

Next I am knitting a toy for my oldest grandson, a graduation bear for my son and an old gentleman bear for my husband's desk, lol! You are never to old for bears  

Looking forward to slowing down on knitting projects though, as I would like to spend some time learning to crochet. I haven't got beyond chain stitch and dc (sc) :|


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

BeverleyBee said:


> I'm just doing a simple throw in purple at the moment. I am trying to master pompom yarn, I have tried quite a few times, buy I can't even cast on yet. I have looked on YouTube for advice, but I still can't grasp it yet.


I've seen pompom yarn in my local shop and wondered about using it. I suppose it must be quite difficult making sts. with all those little blobs. Do they get stuck? :?


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Kerry Anne said:


> I've seen pompom yarn in my local shop and wondered about using it. I suppose it must be quite difficult making sts. with all those little blobs. Do they get stuck? :?


Yes they get very stuck. I thought it would be easy, I was wrong, I am determined that one day I will master it.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

That pom pom yarn looks interesting. Can't imagine what you could make with that apart from a scarf. As for Christmas, I am ahead of myself, but only doing hot water bottle covers in chunky. They look really good as a matter of fact and I shall buy the hot water bottles to go in them. I usually make socks, but thought I would do something different this year. I'm also doing some things with felt. e.g. Bookmarks shaped like fish and embroidered, and some odd shapes embroidered with two colours of felt, as pin cushions. What about you all, are you up to date with your handcrafted gifts?


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Preemie afghans, hats & booties for charity.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

a tunic/dress for me, and a mat for the bathroom


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Tigerwiggy said:


> I have a couple of dishcloths on the needles right now. I make them as gifts. I just finished a large order of them and am in a rut. I want to knit an afghan for my son's GF, but can't find a pattern that thrills me yet. I also just purchased one of Gypsycream's bear patterns, but I havent't been brave enough to try it yet. I also am trying to get up the courage to try knitting socks. I have attempted them in the past and do well until I get to the heel flap. I have only tried top down using the Magic Loop method. I have a bit more knitting experience under my belt now, though I'm still intimidated by them.


I've done the body, tail and head of my Gypsycream Bear. The patterns so well written, they are fantastic to knit, I don't want to put mine down to do my other 'must do' wips x


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for that ,theses toys are getting donated to Ronald McDonald House next I will be doing the. Monkey , the dolls I am making now are for a big. Charity event in. England in. October .
Hope you are better soon .xx


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

OOOOOOOOOOOOO love that broomstick shawl! Looks so easy and I have the perfect yarn for it!! Anybody have a pattern for it? Or should I just do a search on KP?


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

books said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOO love that broomstick shawl! Looks so easy and I have the perfect yarn for it!! Anybody have a pattern for it? Or should I just do a search on KP?


Hi Books, my broomstick wrap is a free download from Creative Knitting. It is an editor's (Kara Gott Warner) design. Any problem finding it, let me know. Ann


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Believe it or not. Black socks. I have an order for two pairs. I knit in daylight or by Ott at night. I'm also designing another hat, a cape, fingerless mitts, and a scarf.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

Baby blanket for a shower at work, top down cardigan for me, bias scarf.


----------



## sumpleby (Aug 3, 2013)

I just finished my second felted purse. I am currently working on three projects:

1) My first cardigan. But as the pattern is so different from any other I've used, I will only be working on it at a weekly group and my local yarn store so the owner can keep me on track. 

2) I am torturing myself with a scarf. It is my first foray into knitting on the diagonal, which would be bad enough. But, taking a liking to a sample knitted by the yarn shop owner, I bought the same yarn. NEVER AGAIN. It is a self-striping grey & black lightweight yarn with sequins and is the very devil to work with. I have restarted and/or frogged literally 15 times now. It is meant as a Xmas present, so I _won't_ let it defeat me.

3) I've become addicted to felting and bought yarn yesterday for some bowls--I plan to make small ones to fill with candy as gifts for unexpected visitors at Xmas.

And I'm waiting for the yarn I ordered to arrive so I can make a couple of dust bunnies. I saw the pattern and just couldn't resist it.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

2 scarves for the workshop (nearly finished), pretty little headbands for 1 yr old (light relief), knitted spiderman blanket for grandson (half way across the 130cm diameter) and there's more on the backburner til I've finished all of above!!!!
Can't help myself but socks are next (first timer) - keep seeing all the wonderful work posted here. Hoping these too will be light relief! :lol:


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

at the monent i am on my 84th 25cm square for the school my grandson is going to next year they sew 4 across and 7 down to make rugs for the elderly .


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

diad said:


> I am knitting dolls to post to England, for a friend, I have four on the go then I am going to have a go at crocheting some Baby tops.


Would you please show them here before you post them??
I have several projects that I am working on, amongst which 2 of the animals that are shown in your avatar!


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

BeverleyBee said:


> I'm just doing a simple throw in purple at the moment. I am trying to master pompom yarn, I have tried quite a few times, buy I can't even cast on yet. I have looked on YouTube for advice, but I still can't grasp it yet.


I tried the pompom too but just didn't like the finished product so gave the scarf and the other yarn away.


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

ladies cardigan,boys jumper,babies blanket and mittens.and a beanie


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

I am busily preparing to run for Homemaker of the Year at the local fair in Chelsea, Mich. Am working on quilts like crazy, mostly finishing quilts I started long ago and never finished. I am trying to do some crochet, which I am not very good at. I started to make a knitted piece for I don't remember what, and decided to speed things up by crocheting around it lickety split. I did that once before with a baby blanket (then that baby was stillborn, I gave it to another new mother). 
for knitting, I hope to finish a shrug I had to stop in the spring at lambing time when the store and I ran out of Red Heart shimmer in a pewter or steel color. Have been wearing a simple shell of same yarn which I knit last winter to go under the shrug. It was made very quickly and won no prizes at the first two fairs I took it to (I plan to go to 4 or 5 fairs this season). I cut up hubby's t shirt and knit a little dish to collect coins on top of a dresser; read about t shirt yarn and blue jean yarn on internet. 
I just finished a Kidz Red Heart lap top cover, with buttons on it. It started out as a striped purse which I had a pattern for, then I misplaced the pattern. then i thought, baby sweater but no my daughter would say that is too girly for her son to wear... so it became laptop cover to end my misery and get it done, labelled and in bag to go to fair Sunday. 
If I get to it, I hope to make a little knitted donkey or llama or sheep, have been studying the patterns in book Knitted Farm Animals. Those look easy. Also have abook Amiguri crocheted toys and animals but am not confident enuf in my crochet to do quickly. 
Am hoping to get ahold of the new Ball electric jam and jelly maker this week, when it comes on store shelves and I have money...so I can quickly make up jam and jelly for the fair while quilting, sewing, knitting, crocheting, tatting and fitting in housework and farm work. Wish me luck!


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

hi all you all seem so busy knitting I am making some baby hats & booties my daughter expecting in 2wks she didn't want to know the sex of the baby so I am stuck making white ,lemon, blue and pink as I like to have the right color that is blue or pink as I need at the time I will post when done I think they look so cute


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Crochet...Just finished Crocodile slippers, (have to get buttons), giraffe puzzle ball, and a lap afghan for charity. Kintting... 2 sweaters for grandkids and a do over for a pair of fingerless mittens. Sewing...a couple of mermaids and 2 challenge dolls. Oh dear...too many irons in the fire. LOL


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

333pet said:


> hi all you all seem so busy knitting I am making some baby hats & booties my daughter expecting in 2wks she didn't want to know the sex of the baby so I am stuck making white ,lemon, blue and pink as I like to have the right color that is blue or pink as I need at the time I will post when done I think they look so cute


Beautiful pillow avatar! Gorgeous!!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

At this moment, I'm focused on finishing a teddy bear blanket and a basket weave crochet car seat blanket. I'm hoping I can have them both finished before october, so better keep trying to get the chance to knit/crochet.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

333pet said:


> hi all you all seem so busy knitting I am making some baby hats & booties my daughter expecting in 2wks she didn't want to know the sex of the baby so I am stuck making white ,lemon, blue and pink as I like to have the right color that is blue or pink as I need at the time I will post when done I think they look so cute


 Wow! I wish her all the best. I'm due myself by october, hoping I am able to finish the blanket's before I get an appointment to be induced.
Hope the labour goes quickly for your daughter, I wish her all the best.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I am working on a sleeveless cardigan for me, a shawl to give to a colleague as a leaving gift, a lacy clutch bag, a square with a squirrel on it, a snood, and a window screen for my bathroom (using dishcloth patterns for this and working it in strips) and then making squares, pencil cases, headbands, etc in between when I feel like a change and feel the need to do something that I can start and finish. Also about to start the Christmas gift knitting. But some of the squares will end up joined to make an afghan for some lucky or unlucky person for Christmas.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Working on a scarf that looks like it's been woven. Just for me, for a change.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

I am knitting a few hot water bottle covers for family. Like tea cosies, they are coming back in vogue as people move away from electric blankets to a more greener/cheaper means of heating beds.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Iam working on a blue soft fur poncho I started three days ago,i just have to finish the hood.It's all done on a circular needle so threre is no sewing required. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Four shawls, a February Lady's sweater, a log cabin blanket, one finished sock, have to cast on its mate and a sweater that needs blocking and assembling as well as another shawl that needs blocking. A Starmore dress that's been unfinished for about two years.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

boring knit said:


> Hello everyone, I was just wondering what you are working on at the moment. Currently, I have three large projects underway and am feeling a bit bored. I'm doing an afghan in a ripple pattern, done in panels of different colours. Another lapghan with knitted squares. Also a nice midnight blue raglan sleeve plain aran sweater for myself. It's been a long while since I knitted a jumper for me. So I reckon I may make some egg cosies for a while to take the edge off. What about you?


I am about to start a scarf for my niece. The Daisy Lace pattern that I did a couple of months ago, I made two for me, another for my sister and now am going back to the same pattern to make one in pink for my sisters daughter. I will be starting this weekend when I attend Knitters Guild for the first time as a member. I previously attended two sessions with a friend as a visitor. The KG meet every third Saturday of the month.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

I am working on a sweater for Sylvia .
I am using recycle merino wool red color .
The pattern is free :
Channel by Yelena Malcom .


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, you won't believe it, but I actually have NOTHING on my needles.....    Just finished sewing up my little aran sweater for my GS Charlie, its now past 10pm here and the light is no good for taking a photo, I'll post one in a couple of days when he's here to model it for me....might just be a fastmoving blur though now that hes walking....!
Anyway, tomorrow I have to decide what I'm going to do next....from my ever growing list of 'to-do's, the list is so long my head is spinning. I think I'll do a little owl cable sweater.....but I may change my mind again tomorrow.....
P.S. yes, I am one of those knitters who only has one thing on the go at once....otherwise I'd never finish anything!! LOL!!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Working on a hoodie with hand warmers, Christmas gift for DIL. After that will finish a sweater for me. And then on to tackle "Socks". Planning on trying Village Socks. Hope I can do it. It would be a blessing to make them for the male members of the clan for Christmas.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Finishing a pair of slippers and a feather and fan shawl on the needles. Also looking for a baby afghan for my next project.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I'm working through my stash and have a few projects going--warm waffles baby blanket for charity, a large Afghan for my secret Santa at work (whoever that will be) and a quick neck Scarf.


----------



## Cinny60 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hipoldfarmgirl You live down in my neck of the woods. I am from Manchester. am trying to move back in that direction.


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just finished a blanket for my husband (two months in the making)and last night went back to a sweater I began for my granddaughter 7-8 months ago and lost interest in. I thought I had a lot more done on it than I actually do.My goal is to finish that, then make another mitten/hat sat for my other granddaughter. My life is all about anticipation.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Well I am knitting a hat for my grandson due in November. My daughter has 2 projects on the go, a pair of Ugg booties and a Pom Pom yarn blanket. She liked the look of the Pom Pom yarn and wanted to knit something. This will be her first big project and she has mastered the yarn by looking on YouTube. You don't knit with the Pom Pom only the yarn in between. Knits up quickly and will be nice and warm for winter baby.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm working on my third Grandmother doll for a special girl who lives in NJ...


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

BeverleyBee said:


> Yes they get very stuck. I thought it would be easy, I was wrong, I am determined that one day I will master it.


Love your avitar - it's so cheerful.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I am in the middle of knitting lots of barbie cloths and 2 baby hedgehog for a friends craft stall in September xx


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

tielma said:


> I am trying to use up my stash, and am presently working on a pair of men's size mittens, 2 at a time, toe up, Magic Loop. After working out the conversion from regular cuff up pattern to the way I'm doing it, I am finally on the way to success. It's challenging trying to convert, kind of like working in an inverted mirror kind of thing! I decided to try the charity program for Detroit men's mittens. Slow going, but I'll get there!


Toe up mittens? What are the men like where you are?


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I am having a knitting break for a bit. I am sewing receiving blankets and fleece hooded blankets for my charity. My DD bought me a new sewing machine for Christmas last year and was wondering why I wasn't using it much. I have a baby sweater on needles that i will get back to soon.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

I am currently working on a beaded necklace #6 using #6 beads and left over sock yarns. Also always making baby booties and hats to match for NICU at local hospital...our latest project is candy corn hats, booties and blankies...
lots of completion to do...sewing and tying in loose ends....always something on my needles, but have this hangup that I must complete what I have started before starting something new.....


----------



## bmatern (Jun 13, 2013)

I have 2 crochet doll oufits started one to go on our web site and one that I got an order for last night. Have many more items that I need to get done.


----------



## Kkaufmann (Aug 7, 2013)

The stores like JoAnns they have Pom Pom makers. 3 sizes are in the package.
Karlene


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Sand101 said:


> I'm trying to make a scarf in entrelac knitting first time trying it


Good luck with that, I've admired the entrelac items but havn't yet had the courage to start.


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

Christmas gifts, my first lace sweater and another fairy doll.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Just finished a Christmas tree skirt for DD number one last night. Started another for daughter number two. After that I'll be makeing a Christmas stocking for the younger ones fiancé . I don't know if I should crochet one to match the one I made her years ago,or make him something different .


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dawn Allen said:


> at the monent i am on my 84th 25cm square for the school my grandson is going to next year they sew 4 across and 7 down to make rugs for the elderly .


That's a great plan. You know that your work is giving great comfort to those who really need it.


----------



## Cajun Knitter (Aug 10, 2013)

I have 2 young daughters which does not leave me much time to knit. I have 2 baby sweaters that need finishing( my least favorite thing to do). I have a baby blanket started last winter that I will start back on when weather cools as is so hot in Louisiana now. I am working on my first wingspan scarf and love the pattern so much I bought the sock yarn to complete 2 more. I am on the hunt for more sock yarn with great self striping color. I like to make socks but haven't done so in a while.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I've just started the second wing of the Firebird shawl, I'm 3/4 through Meadowsweet Blanket and have started scarf for my grandson. Colour Affection needs blocking and a baby jacket needs sewing up. Time to plan tne next project, I think.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

333pet said:


> hi all you all seem so busy knitting I am making some baby hats & booties my daughter expecting in 2wks she didn't want to know the sex of the baby so I am stuck making white ,lemon, blue and pink as I like to have the right color that is blue or pink as I need at the time I will post when done I think they look so cute


You also seem very busy. Love your avatar pillows. Made a crib blanket many moons ago. Never again = it turned out great but was really way out of my league. Lucky I survived it.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Entirely too many WIP's: knitting: Cardigan and cable knit aran for my DH, 2 cardigans for my GD's, 2 toddler boys' sweaters for friends' babies, and a beautiful Cacoctin shawl (one of Dee's designs) for my mom; crochet: blanket for animal adoption agency (this is my mindless, do 2 - 3 rows before falling asleep project), and an afghan for one of my bonus sons (good friend of one of my sons). I NEED to make myself finish something!!


----------



## Cajun Knitter (Aug 10, 2013)

I am halfway through my first wingspan and love the easy pattern! Using Michael's Loops and Threads Super Fine Sock Yarn in Canyon (has 10% cashmere).


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I loved reading all your post and knowing what everyone is working on. I am working on Jean Greenhowes' dolls and teaching them to my friends at the knitting group, some christmas trolls, dishcloths that look like cut oranges or gratefruits, and a Princess doll. Oh, there is also the "shrug" that is boring to finish.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

boring knit said:


> Hello everyone, I was just wondering what you are working on at the moment. Currently, I have three large projects underway and am feeling a bit bored. I'm doing an afghan in a ripple pattern, done in panels of different colours. Another lapghan with knitted squares. Also a nice midnight blue raglan sleeve plain aran sweater for myself. It's been a long while since I knitted a jumper for me. So I reckon I may make some egg cosies for a while to take the edge off. What about you?


Nothing I have a pinched nerve and its having an effect on my wrist Getting treatment easing up so looking around to see what I'll start on next


----------



## Kkaufmann (Aug 7, 2013)

I have several things I am working. I am working on a coat, 2 different hats, neck down sweater, and a rig. Karlene


----------



## Krwabby (Aug 18, 2011)

boring knit said:


> That pom pom yarn looks interesting. Can't imagine what you could make with that apart from a scarf. As for Christmas, I am ahead of myself, but only doing hot water bottle covers in chunky. They look really good as a matter of fact and I shall buy the hot water bottles to go in them. I usually make socks, but thought I would do something different this year. I'm also doing some things with felt. e.g. Bookmarks shaped like fish and embroidered, and some odd shapes embroidered with two colours of felt, as pin cushions. What about you all, are you up to date with your handcrafted gifts?


I bought some of the Pom Pom yarn with plans to make a bag similar to this
one that I saw at Vogue Knitting Live (it was VERY) expensive. Currently I am working on Lace and Cable Pullover from the latest Vogue Knitting Magazine and it's a bear ( I'm not skilled at using bobbins, but determined to get through this project); however, it is such that I need some easy projects to switch to and unfortunately have that opportunity as I am making chemo hats for a precious 11 month old baby girl with cancer. She started chemo a month ago and has now lost her hair. Sadie is the daughter of my daughter's best friend. Please pray for Sadie in TN if you are a praying person.


----------



## Kkaufmann (Aug 7, 2013)

Bad spelling,I meant a rug. Karlene


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Cajun Knitter said:


> I am halfway through my first wingspan and love the easy pattern!


Cajun I love your avitar yarn bowl.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

betsyknit said:


> Entirely too many WIP's: knitting: Cardigan and cable knit aran for my DH, 2 cardigans for my GD's, 2 toddler boys' sweaters for friends' babies, and a beautiful Cacoctin shawl (one of Dee's designs) for my mom; crochet: blanket for animal adoption agency (this is my mindless, do 2 - 3 rows before falling asleep project), and an afghan for one of my bonus sons (good friend of one of my sons). I NEED to make myself finish something!!


Betsyknit, I reckon I have to give you the medal this month for the most wips. You have got your hands full. well done.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Finished my first shawl - seems rather small. Either I did something wrong or I am too plump!!! hahaha! Am adding fringe right now and starting a 3 color block scarf - which might - or might not - be done in time for winter. Another haha!! How's your arm, Gozolady??? :>)


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

You will do just fine. Take a deep breath now and then so the world doesn't pass you by. I don't think there could be anyone else this dedicated but putting my bets you will be Homemaker of the year. Good luck.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I just have the finishing touches on a baby sweater and matching hat to do today. I have started a stuffed elephant toy that my daugher will send off to Africa to the child of one of her students when she taught art as a Peace Corps Volunteer.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I have an afghan, a baby cardigan, a scrap rug and Beekeeper's Quilt hexapuffs in the making. Actually, I just started the Beekeeper's Quilt yesterday. I'm trying it out to see if I can "stick it out" to make that many hexapuffs. I'm not sure I have what it takes, but I can get very determined!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a buddy blanket to finish, doing an afghan for someones new baby and another afghan for my new granddaughter (my daughter remarried)


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I finished 3 baby blankets, 2 baby hats, 1 toddler sweater and a pair of village socks on 12" circulars. I currently have a puffed rib baby blankie on the needles but the RA in my shoulders is giving me fits. I need to finish this because a friend is awaiting the arrival of her first grand child.


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

gozolady said:


> nothing. I have one scarf, one cardigan, and a buddy bear on needles - - and cant work


I thought about you and your tea cozies today. Have you seen a website by knitvana? Some interesting patterns and some really cute animal tea cozy patterns. They are not free, but are cute! Have a great day!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I am finishing a toddler sweater and working on a black shawl for myself for the Christmas party.


----------



## Cajun Knitter (Aug 10, 2013)

boring knit said:


> Cajun I love your avitar yarn bowl.


I did it myself. Bought a wonton noodle bowl which had chopsticks running through hole. Sawed a slit in hole so yarn could pass and sanded it and then painted and had local clay shop bake it. I painted black, brown and white sheep with a red thread running all over inside and out and the Chinese symbol Yang which means sheep. It only cost about $25.


----------



## suedavis52 (Jun 19, 2012)

Making squares for a friendship blanket , and making washcloths for another swap group .


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

just finished a Summerflies shawl for my sister to give to her good friend; working on a basketweave baby blanket, Not so Itty Bitty Giraffe, and another Summerflies shawl - all pretty easy to just pick up and continue


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I just got done making a "troubadour scarf" (picture to come). I am also crocheting a diagonal afghan and just started a Bow knot scarf.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

A knit sweater for my DD, a crocheted dress for my oldest GD, and a knit dishcloth. Need to get started on my GD's crocheted sleeveless hoodies. They have yarn picked out. Just need to start feeling better so I can start them also.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

boring knit said:


> Hello everyone, I was just wondering what you are working on at the moment. Currently, I have three large projects underway and am feeling a bit bored. I'm doing an afghan in a ripple pattern, done in panels of different colours. Another lapghan with knitted squares. Also a nice midnight blue raglan sleeve plain aran sweater for myself. It's been a long while since I knitted a jumper for me. So I reckon I may make some egg cosies for a while to take the edge off. What about you?


I'm doing a ripple afghan, too. This one is for my granddaughter's fiancé and it matches the one I made for my granddaughter, but in different colors.
I have finished knitting a white sweater for my SIL, but I still need to sew it together, knit the collar, and add buttons.
I am almost done with a ripple cape for one of my other granddaughters. The pattern I am using is one I got along with yarn I bought from LindaM back in April. thank you again, Linda!
I have, also, started knitting a V-neck cardigan for my granddaughter (sister to the one I'm making the cape for). I bought some Caron Simply Soft Light yarn in key lime online. I didn't know how fine it actually was until I got it. I am making it using a double strand to get the correct gauge. Since I wasn't going to have enough with the 4 skeins I already had, I went to my LYS and they ordered 10 more skeins for me. I know that the dye lot will not be the same, but, I figured that I would go ahead with the skeins I already have on the back and, if the new skeins don't match exactly, it may not show too badly. Besides, the 2 skeins I started with are from 2 different lots and they match perfectly. This key lime is very light and bright. If there is too much of a difference, I can rip it out and use it for something else. I was thinking that I maybe I could make her a pair of socks to match using 1 strand instead of 2. Right now it is giving me something to do.
I have other projects in mind to make for other family members, but have not started them yet. Most of them will take a very short time to do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My sanity!


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Just finished a Zig-zag afghan - 52" x 48", in strips of grey and blue. Now working on my first pair of socks. Found the easiest pattern, but am still struggling with it.


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Let's see: a dishcloth that I need to have done by Thursday, a baby sweater which I need to get finished before the baby outgrows it, a puppy, a sweater for myself that I started at least 25 years ago. I also need to do 5 - 10 dishcloths for Christmas. My husband comes from a very large family (17 kids) and I am tryin to make one for each female. I think I have 7 done plus another 7 that I made for our church's fair booth plus I have given away probably another 7. I will have to quit giving them away until I get my Christmas gifts put away. If I make a mistake, my daughter grabs it and runs with it. It is just a dishcloth, Mom, I don't care if it has a mistake.


----------



## laceyj1204 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am currently tatting a table runner for my mom, knitting a Dalilah shawl for myself (on the last chart yay!!!!), and crocheting an afghan because I wanted to crochet the pattern again, and also have a scrap afghan in the works as well.


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

I am working on a afghan for granddaughter for Xmas, shawl for me and cardi needs the sleeves finished. This is from the neck down and for me.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Sitting on my patio with coffee and my Airedale yearling, Sweet Leroy Brown. It is a splendid morning. Oh, did you mean what am I knitting? Nothing yet. I don't knit much in the summer. My ideas are swirling and new patterns are littering my in box. Must start a birthday present for a friend who has a birthday in October. 

Pzoe


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm working on 4 projects currently...the most I've ever had going at one time!! I have 2 scarves going for the Texas Winter Special Olympics (have done 4 already), a fun throw I just couldn't resist, and a cotton-blend short-sleeved cardigan for myself (in Texas, cotton-blends are always good to have). And, I keep finding other patterns that I REALLY want to knit...my bucket list (so to speak) will never end!! LOL


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I have been making hats and things like that our church fall bazaar. I am currently working on a baby blanket with some yarn that I got at Wal-Mart for a dollar a skein. Can't do any better unless it was free !! I am also working on a quilt as a gift for my sister-in-law who is turning 50 this year.


----------



## grammajan44 (Dec 2, 2012)

Last week I finished up 12 zombiebots for a seven year old grandaughter's birthday party. I have just last night finished a "stitch" hat from Lala and Stitch movie. I have an afgan. mittens, a scarf, and a hat that I'm crocheting and 7 quilts that are waiting to be quilted... the tops are done. Guess that's enough to keep me out of trouble. Also just got the pattern for the cutest chicken pin cushion and have made 3 of them.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I am currently making a wedding shawl--the one Red Heart offered for free. It is gorgeous...still on the flowers...but the yarn is almost impossible to work with...Bamboo Ice 3...it continually splits on me and then the flowers were supposed to be 3 3/4 " wide and mine are all 2 3/4" wide...so I will have to make more to at least have the shawl a good length...I know this is one pattern that I will never make again...at least with this yarn...Pray that I have it completed in two weeks!!!


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Tomasina said:


> Still trying to defeat the Dreambird pattern. I've finally made it to feather five. There's been a LOT of frogging on this project. I *will* conquer this pattern.


Oh no, I have the pattern and yarn for it, don't know when I will get to it. It sounds as if it is troublesome to start.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Good luck to CaroleD53. I am sure you will be knitting in no time! I always say thank goodness for KP for times like this!


----------



## gramadolly (Apr 26, 2012)

Working on my first afghan for my daughter after I told everyone I would never crochet one because I get bored doing large projects and I am so sloooow. Oh the guilt factor and I know there will be more requests from other daughters. I am a scarf and dishcloth kinda girl.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

granjoy said:


> Well, you won't believe it, but I actually have NOTHING on my needles.....    Just finished sewing up my little aran sweater for my GS Charlie, its now past 10pm here and the light is no good for taking a photo, I'll post one in a couple of days when he's here to model it for me....might just be a fastmoving blur though now that hes walking....!
> Anyway, tomorrow I have to decide what I'm going to do next....from my ever growing list of 'to-do's, the list is so long my head is spinning. I think I'll do a little owl cable sweater.....but I may change my mind again tomorrow.....
> P.S. yes, I am one of those knitters who only has one thing on the go at once....otherwise I'd never finish anything!! LOL!!


You make me smile.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

A Fair Isle hat, a cabled scarf and a top-down baby sweater. I also have been practicing duplicate stitch as I thought it would be good to put a little design on the front on a plain baby sweater. I get the basic concept but can't make a good-looking heart. I will keep trying! Anyone have any tips on duplicate stitching?


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

I say I have knitter's ADD. I am finishing a prayer shawl, making a chemo hat, a sweater for my grandbaby, socks for my husband, Christmas stockings and blocks for my church afghan project. The sad thing is I only knit in the evenings so I have way too many projects going. I get overwhelmed. But I can't stand just working on one or two things.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

The cutest little hat with a brim in front. It will go nicely with the scarves, I've made this year. I liked it so much I'm making another one ,for one of my other scarves.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Fairies - of course  . I've been having quite the exploration and education in lace knitting for the dress of the fairy princess. I'm very pleased to say that I now am using charts for reading lace patterns.

I started the Mayan Garden (Kitman shawl) Mystery KAL on Ravelry. Everyone is showing their FOs an I am still on clue 1 :?
I have a sock on 9" circulars ready to turn the heel
and Drops Asymmetrical jacket.
The 2 fairies are current priority.


----------



## Flutter-by (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm still learning, but just finished 2 ruffle scarves made with sashay yarn (love how fast they knit up!). An am working on my first afghan in the pattern "stepping waves". Thinking I might try my first winter scarf too.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm working on the sweater from hell. Yesterday, when I reached the point where I was to put in the sleeve sections, I discovered that I had not make them but started at the Body. So I laughed it off and made the sleeves.

Unfortunately, I had a "Brain Block" and put in one sleeve right side to right side of body; but the other had been done right side to wrong side of body---discovered at the point where I was supposed to pick up stitches for the collar. Froggy time!
I put afterthought lifelines back to the sleeve insertion point just before I stuffed the project into the bag and went to bed. 

On the commuter bus this morning, I take out the project.
Those [email protected]#$%! Boye circs had come apart and the project had raveled right in the middle.  

To make matters even worse, I had miss-matched the rows with the lifeline and it was in different rows across the back, the largest span of stitches of course! I slapped my forehead; and the ball of yarn fell onto the floor of the bus and rolled under the seats, across the aisle, under some more seats, and stopped. 
There I was, three stops away from my destination, crawling around on the floor to retreive the darn yarn.

At this point, the project is in effect ruined and I'm at the point where I just want to burn it; except it's synthetic and would just melt and make an even bigger mess!

There. I got it off my chest. I'm still mad; but i'm getting over it. I'm going to frog the whole thing and put the yarn on punishment for a month! :thumbdown:


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Let's see.... A summer top made with cotton, a stitch below sweater vest, a poncho with cuffs all for me. A pair of socks, a metered square afghan, a shawl , plus 2 sweaters that are in the closet In for bad behavior. Plus I have a quilt I need to finish for my niece. I am sure there Re other lurcking about that I have forgotten about. All in due time.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm still trying to finish a lace weight cardigan. I took it to the beach yesterday and frogged back to where I'd lost some stitches--at least I'm ready to get started on it again. I've been doing some small charity projects meanwhile, but not much knitting ever gets accomplished in the summer, alas.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

nankat said:


> I just have the finishing touches on a baby sweater and matching hat to do today. I have started a stuffed elephant toy that my daugher will send off to Africa to the child of one of her students when she taught art as a Peace Corps Volunteer.


I find it very interesting where all our projects end up. Thank you for that.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Phee said:


> I am working on a afghan for granddaughter for Xmas, shawl for me and cardi needs the sleeves finished. This is from the neck down and for me.


Nice to hear that someone is making something for themselves. I'm making an Aran jumper for me, just for a change.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> I'm working on the sweater from hell. Yesterday, when I reached the point where I was to put in the sleeve sections, I discovered that I had not make them but started at the Body. So I laughed it off and made the sleeves.
> 
> Unfortunately, I had a "Brain Block" and put in one sleeve right side to right side of body; but the other had been done right side to wrong side of body---discovered at the point where I was supposed to pick up stitches for the collar. Froggy time!
> I put afterthought lifelines back to the sleeve insertion point just before I stuffed the project into the bag and went to bed.
> ...


I don't mean to laugh at your misfortune, but it sounded so like a page out of my own life.


----------



## alphabetmom (Mar 2, 2013)

I have the afternoon tea shawl on my needles. My first big project. I am so embarrassed to say no matter how much I count and use pm I have made tons of errors. So when I do finish I won't be posting. Trying to think what I should do with it. .


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> I'm working on 4 projects currently...the most I've ever had going at one time!! I have 2 scarves going for the Texas Winter Special Olympics (have done 4 already), a fun throw I just couldn't resist, and a cotton-blend short-sleeved cardigan for myself (in Texas, cotton-blends are always good to have). And, I keep finding other patterns that I REALLY want to knit...my bucket list (so to speak) will never end!! LOL


You seem busy Natalie, short sleeves are not much use here. I'm either baking hot in T.Shirts or pullovers. Mind you the rain has been quite slight this summer thank goodness.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> I'm working on the sweater from hell. Yesterday, when I reached the point where I was to put in the sleeve sections, I discovered that I had not make them but started at the Body. So I laughed it off and made the sleeves.
> 
> Unfortunately, I had a "Brain Block" and put in one sleeve right side to right side of body; but the other had been done right side to wrong side of body---discovered at the point where I was supposed to pick up stitches for the collar. Froggy time!
> I put afterthought lifelines back to the sleeve insertion point just before I stuffed the project into the bag and went to bed.
> ...


That is a pain. Seems like a good idea to put it away. Maybe start a small something else instead for awhile.


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

Currently working on a very busy cabled bag for my daughter. One side of the bag is off the needles and will be casting on for other side today. At the same time, I'm doing some mindless knitting of a baby sweater. Both front and back is complete and now working on the sleeves.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Some things for my favourite charity (animal rescue/sanctuary/rehome .. see www.lordwhisky.co.uk) to sell at pre-Christmas fund raisers. And speaking of animals, your marl borders look just adorable (and I don't mean marl knitting wood, nor do I mean "borders" of a pattern on a cardy or something!!)


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My sanity!


 :thumbup:


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Let's see now, a cotton/bamboo tank top, variegated grey socks, hats for a local school and thinking of a sweater for myself for winter/fall, dark coffee color. There is a few more gift projects waiting in the stash.


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

I am working on 2 Entrelac Afghans, one in Red and White for my brother who is an Alabama Fan. One that is Burgundy, Blue, White and Hunter Green, for Me. And last but not least a Sweater for my Brother who wants something warm for Hunting season, I am going to make him some socks as well. 

I am just about finished the 1 Alabama Afghan and will be starting some baby things for my Niece.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Angela W said:


> Some things for my favourite charity (animal rescue/sanctuary/rehome .. see www.lordwhisky.co.uk) to sell at pre-Christmas fund raisers. And speaking of animals, your marl borders look just adorable (and I don't mean marl knitting wood, nor do I mean "borders" of a pattern on a cardy or something!!)


You are meaning *Jessie* are you. Yes she is a lovely girl. l3 1/2yrs old and a has painful joints now, but still a happy girl. Thank you.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

joycevv said:


> I'm still trying to finish a lace weight cardigan. I took it to the beach yesterday and frogged back to where I'd lost some stitches--at least I'm ready to get started on it again. I've been doing some small charity projects meanwhile, but not much knitting ever gets accomplished in the summer, alas.


Well, at least you have got a clean start. I've never tried a lace pattern. Good luck with that. It's never too hot to feel like knitting here.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

sand334 said:


> I am working on 2 Entrelac Afghans, one in Red and White for my brother who is an Alabama Fan. One that is Burgundy, Blue, White and Hunter Green, for Me. And last but not least a Sweater for my Brother who wants something warm for Hunting season, I am going to make him some socks as well.
> 
> I am just about finished the 1 Alabama Afghan and will be starting some baby things for my Niece.


Going by your avatar of nice green socks, they should turn out lovely.


----------



## maxikat60 (Feb 15, 2012)

just finished two baby blankets in different stitches, a baby sack, booties, and now back to my Tunisian afgan that is my go to project until I get bored with it. Also made quite a few ruffled scarves this summer for gifts throughout the year.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm working on a Vernal Equinox lace shawl (Ravelry) with yarn I hand-dyed.
Left to sit while I happily knit lace are six baby/toddler sweaters. Five of them are knitted up, just need seaming and finishing.


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

A Spiraluscious cowl for alone time, a prayer shawl, plain for group therapy, also the ever present garden and an applique sewing thing.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

I am knitting a cheesy xmas sweater for my DIL, I already did one for my son (posted on KP), and of course she wanted one too. Watch this space, I will post it when its done


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Cajun Knitter said:


> I did it myself. Bought a wonton noodle bowl which had chopsticks running through hole. Sawed a slit in hole so yarn could pass and sanded it and then painted and had local clay shop bake it. I painted black, brown and white sheep with a red thread running all over inside and out and the Chinese symbol Yang which means sheep. It only cost about $25.


You made a really pretty bowl! I like it.


----------



## Hakatamama (Nov 13, 2011)

I am knitting a shawlette with yarn that is as fine as hair. I can only knit on it for a couple of hours and then my eyes quit working!! Soooo, I am also knitting a sundress for an 18 month old baby. Not for anyone, just don't have any girl baby's in the family at the moment. The dress tends to keep me sane!!!


----------



## sbrazeel (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm working on a throw for my oldest granddaughter, in Lion Brand Chunky Wool-Ease, done in eggplant, and the pattern is all seed stitch and cables. I've attached a picture. Hope it shows up. The picture includes the the pattern after the first page.


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

Trying to finish up on a log cabin baby blanket. I am also working on a couple of lace shawls and an earflap hat. Contemplating casting on for a wingspan. Variety is certainly the spice of life and it keeps you from boredom.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I am finishing up a crocheted tablecloth 70 by 90 and then I have a table runner to crochet 18 inches wide and 70 inches long for my self I am working on2 afghans.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Currently I have 2 crocheted afghans going on right now, finished 3 others for Christmas. Then its the crochet bucket list .. LOL 
I have a friend who wants some crocheted dish cloths for Christmas. That will be next before the bucket list.LOL


----------



## grandmaof8 (Jul 20, 2013)

I have to sew a ribbing pattern front and neck band to a stockinette pattern front and then around the neck are increases and decreases to tend with for a baby sweater. I'm having a problem doing this and I'm running out of time because my granddaughter is due Sept. 12. I looked for help and can't find anything but a mattress stitch to sew it together and it just doesn't look right. If you have any hints, please let me know. Another thing I'm working on is a crocheted baby afghan, "Icicle Dreams" it's called. It's a ripple pattern with Long double crochet and extended Long double crochets. It is a fun pattern but keeps you on your toes.
Good luck on your things you are working on and you'll finish them when you want to.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

filet crochet is all I work at. You will enjoy it once you try it. I don't do much of other crochet except filet crochet


----------



## Carolynerae (Jul 13, 2013)

Just finished my 3rd Sashay scarf for Christmas presents, also did several cowl neck scarves of which I can't seem to find the exact pattern that I like for some reason, they don't pile and layer, need to make them longer I guess, now I am going back to my beading and make a few pendants for Christmas; love making things and much less costly than buying and comes from the heart!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm working on socks (my take along project), a slip stitch pair of mittens, a shawl/kerchief, and a diagonal stitch kimono in Noro Taiyo.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

I am working on my first pair of socks on 2 needles. The double pointed needles were always difficult so I never tackled socks. Now with all of the new ways of doing things, I thought I would give it a try.

When I feel that my work is good enough, I will purchase the special Magic Loop sock needle that Knit Pics has available. One of the women in my knitting group has years of experience knitting socks and it a great critic for me. Another knitter prefers using 2 circular needles.

I do give myself a break when of make an error on the sock and have to redo by knitting another scarf. The scarfs will go to a local consignment shop for the winter as I don't really need them. 

It's nIce to try a new pattern with some new yarn and also use up some of the fancy yarns to mix in.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Busy hands, all around! I just finished a linen vest that was on the cover of one of the magazines. Quite the lace challenge but it came out great. A bit too large since I substituted yarns, but my daughter loves it and gets it. I am also trying to finish Tracery from the new Berrocco booklet. Another lace project. After the lace shawl, I am tired of lace. I plan to start the Central Park Hoodie any day now. I also made a darling baby hat for my neighbor's little girl. That was fun. Can't wait to see it on her!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

What on earth is "an afternoon tea shawl"? I know what afternoon tea is... and I know what a shawl is.... but.... Maybe it's like "a prayer shawl", i.e. worn for prayers or -- in this case -- worn for afternoon tea???????????


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

A very simple t-shirt made out of yarn that's 25% cotton, 25% linen, 25% viscose, and 25% acrylic. Four colors: dark khaki green, paler brown, paler gray, and white. I've finished the striped back and am currently working on the striped front. Deliberately, the stripes on the back and front don't match.

Only working on one project at once, a miracle for me.

Hazel


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I am in the process of making my great-granddaughter's American Girl doll a wardrobe. So far I've made her a soccer set (shorts, shirt, headband, wristbands & even a knee brace in case she hurts her knee "playing" soccer.) I've also made her a swimsuit & coverup & I'm just finishing a skirt, capelet & purse. Lots of fun! I'm also making scarves for my ENTIRE family - 23 of us - We want to take a family picture at Christmas wearing the scarves. I have 8 done. In between, I'm making gifts for several new babies in our family - one born just yesterday - and a Viking (MN) blanket for a friend's baby's first birthday in
Oct. Of course, when I want some "mindless" knitting I always return to my dishcloths & towels. I have 30 or 40 completed. They always come in handy for Christmas & other gifts.


----------



## imabrummie (Mar 5, 2011)

At this point in time I am working on my annual hat/scarf project for the homeless; however, my intention is to start a heavy cable jacket with a hood for my daughter at the beginning of September. The hats and scarves are all well and good; however, they can hardly be classified as a challenge which I do need occasionally.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

What lovely projects all of you are making! I knit only one thing: baby afghans for Luke Air Force Base. We live close to the base, hear the planes overhead each day. I well remember after 9/11 when the only planes in the air were military--how protected I felt when I saw them flying! About a month ago, one of "our" planes went down due to mechanical problems. Thank God, the pilots were able to parachute out before it crashed. We feel very blessed to live in this community.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Angela W said:


> What on earth is "an afternoon tea shawl"? I know what afternoon tea is... and I know what a shawl is.... but.... Maybe it's like "a prayer shawl", i.e. worn for prayers or -- in this case -- worn for afternoon tea???????????


Hi Angela--
The 'Afternoon Tea Shawl' is a beautiful lace shawl pattern which is available on Ravelry. Can be done in any weight yarn- I've done a couple in fingering yarn and now have one on the needle-almost complete-- in a silk worsted yarn.

They are really nice to throw over the shoulders if just a little cool---my sister uses the one I sent her for church.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I have three wip's at this time. A basketweave baby blanket,a wine colored chemo cap and a pair of socks made of left over yarns.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm working on a series of Wingspan shawls for a gallery opening here in November. Two down, five to go.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I am working on a vest for my teacher and a wingspan which will be a christmas present for someone.The vest is pretty big and difficult pattern, lots of stiches and counting...It has to be ready by the end of the week so i have to knit about 2.5 hours a day.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

A crochet humming bird doily


----------



## nibbles511 (Mar 18, 2012)

I am working on this pine forest baby blanket
(http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pine-forest-baby-blanket). Simple lace pattern and really enjoying it.


----------



## MarshaG (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow. Didn't realize how many things I've got going. A lace scarf in mohair for daughters birthday next month, a sweater for DH, a sweater for myself, a shrug for myself, designing baby booties for my shop, finishing two pillows for my shop and another to start over, plus just picked out a pattern for a baby blanket for grandson who will be arriving in December. 

I better get busy!!


----------



## dlh61 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello!

I currently am working on Anny Blatt's modified Madeline sweater/tunic in the works for my mom; a Norah Gaughan's Ametista for me, and re-applying a sleeve to a sweater for my sister! I am also collecting lace yarns for the Berrocca Hobhouse shawl when it comes out!

I am wondering about my sanity!!


----------



## Lmdwf (Aug 7, 2013)

I became enamored with the mitered square sock yarn blanket. After several false starts and few in the garbage, I decided I did not have the patience for the tiny needles (Unless it is in the round for socks!). I do not know how to read patterns, so this is the first time I read directions..and it came out properly! I had some variegated baby yarn (sport weight), and using size 4 needles it is looking great! This will be a baby blanket in waiting, for the next grandkid.
I think I will find some variegated blues and greens and somehow use the pattern for a pullover for myself. (next projects). As you can see, I got off course on one of them, but it won't be noticed overall


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

I am about 30" down and it is very hard to keep the thread that has tiny sequins together with the red mohair. I ripped up a sweater that I never wear, washed the yarn and am knitting with the Turkish thread with the sequins. Frustrating. Just one project at a time. Wish I would do just one project at a time with needlepoint. Have a dozen of those going.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm knitting 2 sweaters for myself, a poncho for a gentleman friend ( so large), a hat and scarf for my girlfriend, and I'm helping my 4 yr old GD to knit a scarf. Why is it that we all have so many projects going at the same time? To relieve boredom of one project?


----------



## Tcantwell (Jan 11, 2013)

I am working on sweaters for Christmas projects. And I want to do a lace shawl.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

I am currently working on a top for myself. Currently have the front done & a have a couple inches to go on the back before I start doing the armholes. Once I get the back done, then I will do the sleeves & put her together.


----------



## Tootsie 32 (Feb 6, 2011)

...A granny rectangular bed cover, using leftover yarns from various projects, 2 knitted scarves; on one of the scares I'm finally getting the hang of a lace pattern. I did a lot of frogging before finally 'getting it'. Need to complete the second hand of a pair of fingerless gloves. When I get frustrated, it's dishcloths to the rescue.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Table runner and place mats for my daughter-in-law; using crochet cotton and a size 2 knitting needle. Will post picture when I'm finished


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm making a pair of socks for my husband, a scarf for charity, and a preemie hat for charity, I try to finish 1 every day, so lots of preemie hats get done, then I work on the others.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

I am finished knitting my sweater, (that many of you on here helped me with) so as soon as i put it together, I will finally have something to show. Also, I picked up a pattern and some silky yarn at Pattern Works in Meredith NH when on vacation.
it is a very simple pattern but.....you have to cast on 569 stitches. it is done side ways.all it is for the pattern is k9,P7,K9..repeat acrossrow.next row knit ...for some reason I can not get them to line up from row 1 and row 3. I have ripped it out at least 3 times.! But I just love the yarn and I WILL finish it!lol


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

A fairisle tam'o'shanter with left-over yarn from a fairisle cardigan. It is horrendous, as there are dozens of increases on every row, so I despair of ever getting to the point where I start to decrease again. The rows just get longer and longer!


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a cardigan for myself have to get the rest of the wool need six balls in black waiting to go to mill next week
also knitting a waistcoat for my sister for Christmas present


Susie cue


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

5 projects - 1 scarf (don't like, may frog), 1 hat in angora, 1 wingspan shawl, 2 pairs of socks. 
I also have several patterns waiting to be made and yarn that I am looking for a project for.
I dropped off 3 pieces to be displayed in our state fair.
Busy!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Hello everyone, I was just wondering what you are working on at the moment.


Omigod, don't ask. I was up to the sleeves on a top-down baby sweater for a baby born 2 weeks ago when I realized my son's birthday is in less than 3 weeks and I had wanted to make him a scarf. Before I had chosen the pattern, my sister broke her arm and asked me to finish a scarf she started for her granddaughter, which I couldn't say no to; this is a ruffled scarf which looked quick because you cast on 22 stitches, but is really more like 55 stitches after all the short rows. Then there is the criss-cross scarf I started for a friend - luckily it's a surprise so she's not expecting it any time soon. And 3 weeks after son's birthday is DH's.

I can't prioritize - I keep jumping from one to another and will probably never finish any.


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Afghan and peace sweater for granddaughter and cable sweater for grandson. Starting nothing until these are done however have many projects already running through my mind.


----------



## BeanieBaby01 (Jan 14, 2013)

Right now I have a few projects going at the same time.A Patriotic Americana Afghan,Teddy Bear,Fingerless gloves and I'm on my tenth pair of slippers for Christmas gifts. I love doing slippers for Christmas.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

I am knitting a top down button front capelet, a mans Irish knit sweater, a mans scarf and in the wings I have a towel set waiting. Never mind the 10 plus patterns I can't wait to get to.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I am working on a sweater for my granddaughter . She saw a picture and wants one like it. No pattern. Wish me luck.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I am currently working on the Readers Wrap.


----------



## ZaaZaa3 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am working on 2 scarves--maybe infinity style. I need to try a cowl.Some of your project are beautiful. Hello, Glasgow. I have been there. My Mom was born in Partick. I took her back in 90. had a ball. everyone was sooooo nice and friendly.ZaaZaa3


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

gozolady said:


> nothing. I have one scarf, one cardigan, and a buddy bear on needles - - and cant work


Has the shoulder not improved? Sorry!


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

I am working on a feather and fan shawl for my mother.
I will be so glad to finish the project because I have had to rip out to the beginning about 10 times and tinked back about 5 times. I have one more skein of yarn to go I am 
keeping my fingers crossed that nothing goes wrong until I am finished.


----------



## vonnie147 (Jul 4, 2013)

I just got done making a baby blanket with a duck in it.I made scarf out shashay yarn,and 2 purses out shashay yarn.the duck blanket went to charity and Purse to a friend with the scarf too.Another purse I made for myself.Now working on baby sweater for charity.


----------



## upperslaughter (Jan 22, 2012)

I am working on combat booties and a vest for my niece, baby boy is due in September!


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

I am working on a sweater for my daughter-in-law, a preayer shawl, a ladies' cowl, and a toddler's hooded poncho. I believe my projects will be completed at about the same time. I am planning a hat for a Jamaican friend, my daughter asked for a shrug, the list goes on...


----------



## bjperritte (Jun 5, 2012)

I've stopped my chair socks for a break. Crocheting a hat just to see how it looks. I want to make one for a friend at church. I have new laminate floors and so does my granddaughter. I made chair socks for her. I've made about 60 for myself, and have that many more to make. I have my parents antique dining room suite. The table, hutch, buffet and serving table have rollers then the legs start off with 11/5" wooden trim. They will be very interesting to make. I think I'm hooked.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

I just finished a bear with a mohawk,wearing a muscle shirt with a skull on the front,wearing black hightops. i know,i know weird but this couple are Billy Idol Fans big time, a giant deluxe cheeseburg from Lion Brand,for a friend who owns a local diner, a crockpot cozy,had to adjust,mine is bigger, am working on 2 baby blankies,multitude of dishcloths and potholders. am also trying like h....l to make 'Kathy's Round Afghan' it has no *'s or ()'s to tell you what and where to repeat. can't get thru to her g-mail,(must register). I WILL MAKE THIS OR DIE TRYING!!!!am going to try for 2 afghans for my 2 youngest gkids,boy(spiderman),girl(hello kitty),my youngest daughter wants a full afghan done with the crocodile st.,(to her it looks like dragon scales,she LOVEEEEES dragons)


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Reading a book about Princess Di and James Hewitt. Ok, but not overly interesting. I think the author just made up a bunch of words to write down. He doesn't know what Di was thinking. I sure miss her and wish she could have been here for Williams wedding and the birth of her grandson. At least her spirit lives on and she left a great legacy.
Got my beautiful yarn from JoAnn's (Waterlily), but it is still in the box. I need a good dose of motoviation.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I try to limit myself to no more than 5 projects on the needles at a time. <g> Right now that means a baby jacket that's being sewn up for charity, an adult sweater 2/3 done for charity, an Icharus shawl for myself that will go on for many more months (fiddly fine stuff), a baby kimono for a friend's granddaughter that _should_ be done next month when the baby arrives, and a cotton scarf for my mother for Christmas. And I have to remember to do the beaded edge on a shawl that I've made to give my DIL for Christmas. Waiting in the wings: slippers for my BF.


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

One reason why I have multiple projects going is because I always want to have one that's really simple, at least for a while, to knit in public. I save the complicated parts for at home in front of the TV.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I am working on hooded cardigan for my sister's birthday. It has to be finished by September 21st. I am almost down to the waist so not to much left to knit on the body then on to the sleeves and grafting the hood together and I am done.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

boring knit said:


> Hello everyone, I was just wondering what you are working on at the moment. Currently, I have three large projects underway and am feeling a bit bored. I'm doing an afghan in a ripple pattern, done in panels of different colours. Another lapghan with knitted squares. Also a nice midnight blue raglan sleeve plain aran sweater for myself. It's been a long while since I knitted a jumper for me. So I reckon I may make some egg cosies for a while to take the edge off. What about you?


I have been doing baby items only because the larger items have burned me out.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

maxikat60 said:


> just finished two baby blankets in different stitches, a baby sack, booties, and now back to my Tunisian afgan that is my go to project until I get bored with it. Also made quite a few ruffled scarves this summer for gifts throughout the year.


Hope you show the Tunisian afghan when you finish. I've only done simple stitch in a lapghan so far - I love the density of the work.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

dlh61 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I currently am working on Anny Blatt's modified Madeline sweater/tunic in the works for my mom; a Norah Gaughan's Ametista for me, and re-applying a sleeve to a sweater for my sister! I am also collecting lace yarns for the Berrocca Hobhouse shawl when it comes out!
> 
> I am wondering about my sanity!!


Yes, I think we all think we're going mad. Well it must be mass madness. I do wonder what people who don't craft do with there time.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

vancat said:


> A fairisle tam'o'shanter with left-over yarn from a fairisle cardigan. It is horrendous, as there are dozens of increases on every row, so I despair of ever getting to the point where I start to decrease again. The rows just get longer and longer!


I bet that will be fabulous when it's finished - hope you show it.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Lmdwf said:


> I became enamored with the mitered square sock yarn blanket. After several false starts and few in the garbage, I decided I did not have the patience for the tiny needles (Unless it is in the round for socks!). I do not know how to read patterns, so this is the first time I read directions..and it came out properly! I had some variegated baby yarn (sport weight), and using size 4 needles it is looking great! This will be a baby blanket in waiting, for the next grandkid.
> I think I will find some variegated blues and greens and somehow use the pattern for a pullover for myself. (next projects). As you can see, I got off course on one of them, but it won't be noticed overall


I love the look of those, where didyou find the pattern.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm working Christmas stockings (2), 1 is almost done, a hat and I just started the Einstein coat for myself. I like to have 1 larger project and a couple of smaller things going at the same time. That way something is getting done/started often enough I don't get bored.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm working Christmas stockings (2), 1 is almost done, a hat and I just started the Einstein coat for myself. I like to have 1 larger project and a couple of smaller things going at the same time. That way something is getting done/started often enough I don't get bored.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

mkjfrj said:


> Table runner and place mats for my daughter-in-law; using crochet cotton and a size 2 knitting needle. Will post picture when I'm finished


That's very fine work. My brain doesn't like these intricate patterns.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Omigod, don't ask. I was up to the sleeves on a top-down baby sweater for a baby born 2 weeks ago when I realized my son's birthday is in less than 3 weeks and I had wanted to make him a scarf. Before I had chosen the pattern, my sister broke her arm and asked me to finish a scarf she started for her granddaughter, which I couldn't say no to; this is a ruffled scarf which looked quick because you cast on 22 stitches, but is really more like 55 stitches after all the short rows. Then there is the criss-cross scarf I started for a friend - luckily it's a surprise so she's not expecting it any time soon. And 3 weeks after son's birthday is DH's.
> 
> I can't prioritize - I keep jumping from one to another and will probably never finish any.


You made me laugh. I imagine you with all your wips juggling in the air and never knitting any. he he.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I have several projects underway. A Hitchhiker shawl estate tat is taking forever, a crochet hat, baby blanket, squares, etc.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Quiltermouse said:


> One reason why I have multiple projects going is because I always want to have one that's really simple, at least for a while, to knit in public. I save the complicated parts for at home in front of the TV.


Yes me too. I take the knitted or crotchet squares to do at knitting club too. All that chatting and swapping health product info means I can't concentrate on the knitting.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Aunt Nay said:


> I have several projects underway. A Hitchhiker shawl estate tat is taking forever, a crochet hat, baby blanket, squares, etc.


Isn't it interesting how many different wonderful projects are being made all over the world.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

boring knit said:


> You made me laugh. I imagine you with all your wips juggling in the air and never knitting any. he he.


Do you have a camera in our living room?


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

LOL!


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

Currently..... A dishcloth, a striped top down toddler sweater ,teddy bear crochet granny squares, a prayer shawl, and a pipsqueak huggable bear. And chomping at the bit to start a crochet matryoshka doll set!


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

Started crocheting a queen size afghan but will have to start over. My goal is a monogram in the center but I've never tried this. Someone is making a graph for me and I hope to receive it tonight.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

gozolady said:


> nothing. I have one scarf, one cardigan, and a buddy bear on needles - - and cant work


too much excitement with your DH's book and tv interview?


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

A baby blanket and 2 sweater .


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

gozolady said:


> nothing. I have one scarf, one cardigan, and a buddy bear on needles - - and cant work


Oh, sorry Jan, just read your earlier posts on your sore shoulder. You have my sympathy.
How do you manage for the doctor on Gozo? Do you have to pay privately for everything?
Fiona


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Carlavine said:


> Currently..... A dishcloth, a striped top down toddler sweater ,teddy bear crochet granny squares, a prayer shawl, and a pipsqueak huggable bear. And chomping at the bit to start a crochet matryoshka doll set!


Yes the doll set was lovely wasn't it. They do say patience is a virtue though.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

suthengrl said:


> Started crocheting a queen size afghan but will have to start over. My goal is a monogram in the center but I've never tried this. Someone is making a graph for me and I hope to receive it tonight.


ooh a really big one. Good luck with that. Hope you show it when you've finished.


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

boring knit said:


> Hello everyone, I was just wondering what you are working on at the moment. Currently, I have three large projects underway and am feeling a bit bored. I'm doing an afghan in a ripple pattern, done in panels of different colours. Another lapghan with knitted squares. Also a nice midnight blue raglan sleeve plain aran sweater for myself. It's been a long while since I knitted a jumper for me. So I reckon I may make some egg cosies for a while to take the edge off. What about you?


Just finished a baby blankie, just started baby coat in aran, wips: snowsuit, baby cardigan, baby sweater, baby shawl, 2 cardigans for myself, 3 lace shawls, yellow baby jacket. etc etc


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

I am cutting thousand of plastic-bags,to make more of this bags..


----------



## morningglory17 (Oct 21, 2012)

crochet_away said:


> I'm trying my hand at filet crochet, trying to read a chart as i follow the written instructions..


That is something on my to do list. Always wanted to try filet crochet, but not too sure about following the chart. I really have to concentrate on it. There are some lovely pieces that have been shown on the site and I adore them. Hopefully someday.......


----------



## morningglory17 (Oct 21, 2012)

Carlavine said:


> Currently..... A dishcloth, a striped top down toddler sweater ,teddy bear crochet granny squares, a prayer shawl, and a pipsqueak huggable bear. And chomping at the bit to start a crochet matryoshka doll set!


OH!! Can't wait to see it (matryoshka doll set). Please post pictures when done.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

ForgetfulFi said:


> Just finished a baby blankie, just started baby coat in aran, wips: snowsuit, baby cardigan, baby sweater, baby shawl, 2 cardigans for myself, 3 lace shawls, yellow baby jacket. etc etc


ForgetfulFi, you do have your hands full there. Such a variety of things too. Well done and keep going.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

littlebaba said:


> I am cutting thousand of plastic-bags,to make more of this bags..


neat little bag. Have you got homes for the new ones.


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

I just checked to see what the gypsycream bear is like. Very cute, but I sure won't be trying to knit or crochet with that yarn!! Nor the pompon. I'd be tearing out my hair.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

knittersjoy said:


> just finished a Summerflies shawl for my sister to give to her good friend; working on a basketweave baby blanket, Not so Itty Bitty Giraffe, and another Summerflies shawl - all pretty easy to just pick up and continue


what is the name of the pattern of your avatar scarf. I am going to make one for my sister and your pattern looks different than the one I have. I would like to compare them before starting.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh, I am on the last pattern of my Aron Shrug before blocking and adding the ribbing. I have the yarn & needles to try a third method of sock making, but other than carry the bag around all weekend (Went to the Summer Horns concert in Sacramento with my Husband), I have not started. My next project will be a scarf for my sister. I have a note in my head to try to crochet a carry bag out of plastic grocery bags. Not sure I will do it until I have a use for the bag I make.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

A pair of fingerless gloves for my daughter.


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a baby dress half done, a baby blanket in entrelac and a pair of socks which will be pulled down and don't know what I will do, read my book I guess cos I'm cross they will not work out, maybe tomorrow will be different. Betty.


----------



## Barb M (Aug 5, 2013)

I am attaching the ruffle to the JoJoland Autumn Shawl I knitted. I was intimidated about making the ruffle so the project has been waiting for a nearly a year. Actually the ruffle was really simple once I got started. Hard part is attaching it to the shawl. I am nearly done. It is not perfect but I learned a lot doing it. It is an Entrelac pattern which was difficult for me to learn as I am lefthanded and all directions are for right handed people.


----------



## kathimc (Jan 10, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> A cardigan for my grandson, a jumper for myself and a bear. None will be finished in the near future though as I am going for a minor operation on my finger on Thursday which will stop the knitting for a few days. No doubt I will spend a lot of time on KP on Friday!


Please, I see the term "jumper". What is it??


----------



## MarciasKnitting (Sep 23, 2012)

I am working on UFOs. Just finished a lace cravat from Interweave Knits, Winter 2003! It is made from Unger brushed acrylic in a creamy color... lets see, Unger went out of business in what the early 80's? and when was brushed acrylic last popular?? I just finished two putter sox on the passap for my husband, just need to sew up the ribbing....


----------



## morningglory17 (Oct 21, 2012)

rasputin said:


> I am finished knitting my sweater, (that many of you on here helped me with) so as soon as i put it together, I will finally have something to show. Also, I picked up a pattern and some silky yarn at Pattern Works in Meredith NH when on vacation.
> it is a very simple pattern but.....you have to cast on 569 stitches. it is done side ways.all it is for the pattern is k9,P7,K9..repeat acrossrow.next row knit ...for some reason I can not get them to line up from row 1 and row 3. I have ripped it out at least 3 times.! But I just love the yarn and I WILL finish it!lol


Is your new project a afghan?? The pattern sounds really easy.


----------



## alisonburd (Apr 14, 2013)

I am knitting Barbie Doll clothes for my Grand childrens After School Care . I have several Cabbage Patch Kids that i am giving them Also , so have to make clothes for them as well. Good and quick. Next i might try a pair of socks . I LOVE socks


----------



## morningglory17 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cajun Knitter said:


> I am halfway through my first wingspan and love the easy pattern! Using Michael's Loops and Threads Super Fine Sock Yarn in Canyon (has 10% cashmere).


Very pretty, love the color you chose.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I have lots of WIPs and I'm not ready to concede any to UFO status!
WIPs: 2 pair of socks, a vest, a triangle shawl, a triangle scarf, a lace scarf that will become a UFO if I don't find 1 more skein of yarn, another lace scarf, a scarf in imminent completion status, and a blanket. 
If I had to list dedicated stash, I'd have a page or so of items!


----------



## Ceally (Feb 8, 2013)

Dish cloths and a lamb buddy.. Nothing to exciting.


----------



## kingkid (Nov 7, 2012)

2 magic blankets one in turquoise and pink for daughter greens and fawns for grandson jersey for me and a teddy balaclava for granddaughter and a scarf unfortunately work gets in the way of my craft time (though i am grateful to have a job)


----------



## morningglory17 (Oct 21, 2012)

Have baby hat on needles, working on crochet baby blanket and crochet sweater for charity. I like to mix up the knitting and crocheting so I don't get burned out on either one. My knitting is beginners, believe me!! I love the fact that there are so many pictures here to see. I love to see what everyone is working on, gives me the incentive to work more.


----------



## debbiedoo (Feb 10, 2011)

i am working on a vest, baby blanket, and a shawl


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Well for once i'm only working on a shawl called Pimpelliese, oh there are some WIP waiting for me, but right now I want to finish this shawl.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Still have a few more rows of Tree of Life which was a workshop here on KP. A pair of socks. Just finished back scrubber and washcloth for the SPA swap. Getting ready to start the third scarf in the Summer's Glory workshop with Dragonflylace. Still working on Nancianne shawl by Dee which is a KAL here on KP and now trying to learn double knitting with prismaticr in her workshop here on KP. I think if I stopped spending so much time her on KP I wouldn't have so many WIPs. I want to do everything I see. LOL


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Barbie clothes and AGD too.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

10 st afghan,beaded scarf,sweater.


----------



## noneother (Feb 8, 2013)

gozolady said:


> nothing. I have one scarf, one cardigan, and a buddy bear on needles - - and cant work


Hope tomorrow is a better day for you. :wink:


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Dsynr said:


> I'm working on the sweater from hell. Yesterday, when I reached the point where I was to put in the sleeve sections, I discovered that I had not make them but started at the Body. So I laughed it off and made the sleeves.
> 
> Unfortunately, I had a "Brain Block" and put in one sleeve right side to right side of body; but the other had been done right side to wrong side of body---discovered at the point where I was supposed to pick up stitches for the collar. Froggy time!
> I put afterthought lifelines back to the sleeve insertion point just before I stuffed the project into the bag and went to bed.
> ...


Now that's funny (OK, not really, it's sort of sad for you but hey, if you can't laugh what are you gonna do). :shock:


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

kathimc said:


> Please, I see the term "jumper". What is it??


I think it is just another term for sweater.....


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

rasputin said:


> I am finished knitting my sweater, (that many of you on here helped me with) so as soon as i put it together, I will finally have something to show. Also, I picked up a pattern and some silky yarn at Pattern Works in Meredith NH when on vacation.
> it is a very simple pattern but.....you have to cast on 569 stitches. it is done side ways.all it is for the pattern is k9,P7,K9..repeat acrossrow.next row knit ...for some reason I can not get them to line up from row 1 and row 3. I have ripped it out at least 3 times.! But I just love the yarn and I WILL finish it!lol


It sounds like you need to put in stitch markers and recount EVERY time you move them.


----------



## Rhonda Sabel (Aug 12, 2013)

Diad, I am new to this site and saw those adorable animal that my grandchild would love. can you share where ou found those patterns,Rhonda


----------



## Roberta J Corbitt (Dec 2, 2011)

I just finished a ruffled scarf for my granddaughter. 
I am working on a prayer shawl for my daughter and I have 2 requests for ruffled scarves. I will also make a few wash cloths to go with new towels for Xmas gifts.I always make dish cloths because they are so easy to do. Roberta J Corbitt
PS I will make a lace scarf for myself because my son brought me some lovely yarn from Turkey when he was there.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

A shrug for my GD and a double knit pot holder.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

A baby blanket for a co-worker. Kids hats for charity.


----------



## Digi (Dec 6, 2011)

Very beautiful yarn . What kind is it And where can I order some. What are you making with it?


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am working on a summer top,and socks.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll be thinking about you. Hope your surgery goes well. Let us know.
Ellen


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a green cardigan vest that I'm making for my grandchildren's nanny. In Peru. Everything has happened to this project. I spilled coffee on it in my car when I was bringing home a young puppy. I finally had a chance to wash it out when I finished the back. Of course, all the directions to remove coffee said do it as quickly as possible. I got enough out that I will finish the vest. My grandson pulled one needle out of the work and the puppy got into the bag and was having a wonderful time all wound up in the yarn.
I better finish it soon before something else happens.
I don't seem to be getting it to the nanny in time for their cold season - now.
Ellen


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a green cardigan vest that I'm making for my grandchildren's nanny. In Peru. Everything has happened to this project. I spilled coffee on it in my car when I was bringing home a young puppy. I finally had a chance to wash it out when I finished the back. Of course, all the directions to remove coffee said do it as quickly as possible. I got enough out that I will finish the vest. My grandson pulled one needle out of the work and the puppy got into the bag and was having a wonderful time all wound up in the yarn.
I better finish it soon before something else happens.
I don't seem to be getting it to the nanny in time for their cold season - now.
Ellen


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I just started creating another robe for the AGD. This one is in a funny green and will be a bit different from the one with the fan and feather design. Obviously some of it will be the same, but a lot will be different also! Other than that, the current cross stitch is looking at me and wondering when I will get it finished!


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

boring knit said:


> Hello everyone, I was just wondering what you are working on at the moment. Currently, I have three large projects underway and am feeling a bit bored. I'm doing an afghan in a ripple pattern, done in panels of different colours. Another lapghan with knitted squares. Also a nice midnight blue raglan sleeve plain aran sweater for myself. It's been a long while since I knitted a jumper for me. So I reckon I may make some egg cosies for a while to take the edge off. What about you?


A pair of MUKLUK slippers for my hubby who has seriously swollen feet/legs - I'm making them very large so he's comfy and warm! finishing stitching together an afghan for him that I made a few years ago (how embarrassing), a hat for my daughter started last fall (and will make a pair of fingerless gloves to go with them), a baby afghan for the granddaughter of a woman I used to work with, a few small American flags (8"x10"), and am just starting an adorable hoodie for the soon to be infant son of my internist! I'm sure there are more - oh yes - a shawl for my niece due to her last 7/31 (2012) for her 40th birthday, and an afghan for my son (started a few years ago).


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

granjoy said:


> Well, you won't believe it, but I actually have NOTHING on my needles.....    Just finished sewing up my little aran sweater for my GS Charlie, its now past 10pm here and the light is no good for taking a photo, I'll post one in a couple of days when he's here to model it for me....might just be a fastmoving blur though now that hes walking....!
> Anyway, tomorrow I have to decide what I'm going to do next....from my ever growing list of 'to-do's, the list is so long my head is spinning. I think I'll do a little owl cable sweater.....but I may change my mind again tomorrow.....
> P.S. yes, I am one of those knitters who only has one thing on the go at once....otherwise I'd never finish anything!! LOL!!


WOW!!! May I send you most of my UFO's to finish for me??? LOL


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I am knitting an orange sweater with a yellow pumpkin face for a friends son.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Finally got around to doing a Wingspan using Amazing yarn I got on sale at Walmart. I am almost finished ! Yeah.


----------



## m.bosher (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm "attempting" to adapt Crafty Carols swagman pattern by using one of mine & following her pattern picture!Haven't figured out how to down load patterns yet. I'll share a picture when I get him finished!! Wish me luck!!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cowl


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm crocheting for my younger brother and his girlfriend who are expecting a baby in the beginning of december,,, I have finished a mobile , a blanket and a buddy blanky,,, I was in the process of making a christening gown when i realized i have made a mistake in the beginning and i was almost done so instead of frogging all the work ,, i stopped it shorter and i'm finishing it for a doll for my goddaughter ,,,,, ( i was too lazy to frog it) will make another christening gown instead,,,,,, !!!!!!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Just finished a stole for my sister, currently working on a potato chip scarf for her and the Betty sweater for myself.


----------



## lisa3 (Jan 24, 2013)

I am crocheting a sweater/shawl for myself, a pair of fingerless mitts for someone, and a toy net crochet.. plus am planning.g to try my hand at a sweater for my youngest for either Christmas or his birthday. And another scarf in either broomstick lace or v stitch for daughter. Oldest I haven't the slightest idea yet..


----------



## Visuki (Jul 8, 2013)

One cardigan for my daughter, one bag for my grand daughter.In between some sewing work.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm currently finishing up a pretty doily; crocheted; was supposed to be my daughter's birthday present in July. I'm just now getting to the last couple of rows so it's quite late. I will still have to shape it and starch it before I can give it to her. 

Does anyone else do that? Give late gifts?

I've also got a crocheted sweater in the making and a knitted sweater in the making; while I've got some patterns sitting here to get started on some ankle socks to make when my daughter's gift is done. 

We're having a bible study this fall here at our home. I want to provide these anklets for women so they can take off their shoes when they come in. So I must get going on these right away...


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I am doing the bind off row of a Summer Flies shawl, I have tube socks 3/4 done, and an aran sweater for me ready to put together.


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

On my needles are: 1 girl's beach top, a toddler's dress, a baby sweater and EGADS a pair of Amy's village socks (my first pair) and THEY ARE NOT GOING WELL!! I'm so tempted to put them to the side and say "I just can't make socks!" But seeing as I am determined to knit my first pair of socks, I'll keep plugging along!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been working on scarves for Christmas gifts for co-workers, but need a quick birthday gift, so I'm making some washcloths to go with some lovely goat milk soap.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

CrochetorKnit said:


> WOW!!! May I send you most of my UFO's to finish for me??? LOL


Nice try, haha! Currently busy trawling through my stash (which is stashed in so many cupboards, boxes and odd corners) and just found the yarn I wanted to do the owl sweater in.....but came across some other nice colours that I want to use for the Animal House sweater (check ravelry, it's a cutie) those UFO's are a pain, I am fine until I get the actual knitting done, but usually end up with a huge pile of items to sew together....I can only imagine what chaos there would be here if I had more than one project actually on the needles at a time....arrgghhh!!!
But at the moment I am feeling very self satisfied, as I don't even have any sewing up to do! (Please don't hate on me....LOL, XXX)


----------



## got knit (Jan 21, 2012)

just finished 3 cotton short sleeve sweaters for MEans am working on Christmas Balls and washclothes for gifts


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

On a hat using the doll yarn from ice. I already have the scarf done, just need to block. It is for my great GD.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

A sweater for my granddaughter and also one for my grandson.


----------



## happens (Jun 12, 2013)

Please elucidate . . what is an egg cosy? 
I'm picturing an egg in a tutu. . .
Roberta


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

A hat and scarf for my oldest GS who will be moving from Calif. to NJ in a few weeks. A baby blanket that I keep at my daughters when I'm there.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Two baby jackets for GS Ethan, I finished the button bands last night just need to sew on and add the buttons, the other just needs buttons, a winter jacket for me, just needs sewing up (been too warm) I always have Granny squares (normaly done to use up oddments whilst I decide what to make next).

Next on my list, cardigan for GS Ryan, shawl and neck scarf, hood and fingerless mitts Xmas presents.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

happens said:


> Please elucidate . . what is an egg cosy?
> I'm picturing an egg in a tutu. . .
> Roberta


A little hat that goes on top of a boiled egg to keep it warm (egg sits in an egg cup).


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Taking a break from knitting for a few days. Using up some of my sugar and cream cotton, by using 3 skeins together to make a small throw rug. Nothing fancy just 1 row single crochet and 1 row double crochet. Thought I had enough of yellows, oranges, pinks and mixture of all three, of course I don't have enough to make the size I want, now I am stuck on how to finish the 10 or 15 rows, drat! Oh well if I buy one more of the variegated I have enough yellow and white to use with it and that should finish it nicely. At least it is inexpensive. An I will have a much needed little rug. 

Nite All


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

kathimc said:


> Please, I see the term "jumper". What is it??


In UK we call a sweater, pullover or jumper - its all the same. Joke: What do you call a cross between a frog and a sheep - A woolly jumper!


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

m.bosher said:


> I'm "attempting" to adapt Crafty Carols swagman pattern by using one of mine & following her pattern picture!Haven't figured out how to down load patterns yet. I'll share a picture when I get him finished!! Wish me luck!!!


I do wish you luck with that and look forward to seeing it if you can post it.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

granjoy said:


> Nice try, haha! Currently busy trawling through my stash (which is stashed in so many cupboards, boxes and odd corners) and just found the yarn I wanted to do the owl sweater in.....but came across some other nice colours that I want to use for the Animal House sweater (check ravelry, it's a cutie) those UFO's are a pain, I am fine until I get the actual knitting done, but usually end up with a huge pile of items to sew together....I can only imagine what chaos there would be here if I had more than one project actually on the needles at a time....arrgghhh!!!
> But at the moment I am feeling very self satisfied, as I don't even have any sewing up to do! (Please don't hate on me....LOL, XXX)


That's the trouble with going through your stash - you feel like knitting it all. I've made loads of socks for the family, but stopped at one sock with the last pair and it's still sitting in the drawer alone and unwanted; over l2 months ago now. Just got tired of socks.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

happens said:


> Please elucidate . . what is an egg cosy?
> I'm picturing an egg in a tutu. . .
> Roberta


An egg cosy is a little hat like shape of any design and not just knitted. It is to stop your boiled egg going cold before you start it. Mine look like gay little bobble hats. You can make them in felt or material and decorate them to make the children happy. They just show you care when you are giving someone a boiled egg.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

I tried it once, but got impatient with the chart. . .I hope you are better at it than I am.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Making more berry hats for craft sales.


----------



## atsrks (Oct 10, 2011)

Just finished cowl and mitts in sorority colors for GD spending this semester in London. Working on hat to go with cowl and mitts for GD in highschool in school colors.


----------



## happens (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Boring Knit and Suzy-Kate for the replies.
I've never eaten a boiled egg (love them scrambled or as omelets) and so I didn't realize they needed clothing. LOL
BUt I do think they would make a nice item for church sales. I'm always looking for little crochet projects to relieve my hands from heavy knitting. I will look for patterns that I probably hadn't noticed.
Boy, there's still an amazing amount to learn!
Roberta


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Finishing the body of a top down cardigan, starting a second top down cardigan and planning for a third - Christmas presents for my three sisters. I just finished a shawl for my SIL.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a penguin jumper, baby's hat doggie coat and a sweater for my DH on the go.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I'm blocking and assembling an infant boy's size hooded sweater, and I'm finishing a pair of booties and a hat to go with another infant sweater, this one for a girl. These are my projects for the county fair next week, and I'm trying not to stress out about getting them finished. I hope to post pics when they're finished!


----------



## grannymadot (Oct 27, 2012)

I have an ongoing crochet blanket and knitted mice for a charity mile of mice. I set myself a task of 25mice so far I've done 17 mouse bodies. Not a lot compared to the more serious knitters


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

A jumper is another name for a sweater.


----------



## Takara (May 20, 2013)

Just finished four golliwogs and bears for grandchildren. I knitted oriental doll with her oriental bear for my sister.
Trying to complete a blanket with butterfly stitch as part of the pattern.


----------



## Takara (May 20, 2013)

Forgot to add finished quilting a Christmas quilt and started another. May seem silly doing Christmas things now but they take so long to complete, have to start early.


----------



## sdkroos (Aug 28, 2012)

Working on a baby afghan in hopes and prayers that our daughter and son-in-law will soon hear that they are chosen to adopt a baby. Keep all unborn children in your prayers. Pray they be born and then raised by people who are in the circumstance to do so with as much love a heart can hold. Thank you. Also pray for the birth mothers who have the courage necessary to provide life.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

tunic sweater for my grandaughter (need to do the sleeves)YUCK straight knitting.Sweater for my great nephew he is 1 (finishing the last sleeve.)


----------



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

There has been a family upset just resently ,so i find it really hard to concentrate.at the moment i am making a woolen jumper for my husband.It seems that i knit 3 rows and " frog" 2. Well it will grow very very slowly at that pace,but i am not giving up. &#128157;&#128157;&#128157; Ose


----------



## Judymct (Jul 19, 2013)

I am working on a "Glitter Shrug". It's from Vanna White, using Lion Brand Vanna's Glamour. It is such a simple pattern and the yarn is lovely.


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

I am working on a cocoon jacket for myself, a specialty-design sweater for my husband, a knitted dissected frog for my daughter-in-law (she asked for it!), a pair of wrist-warmers, a scarf for a scarf-swap, and a crewel-work piece of the Bayeux Tapestry. Just bought some sheets from Goodwill to cut up into crocheted rag rugs for my bathroom...


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Three lace shawls (yes, I'm a masochist), a pair of socks, a tank top for my daughter, and several nearly done UFOs.


----------



## alfagirl1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Currently working on a knit down cardigan on sz 7 needles in a cotton, a scarf for my husband in grey silk on sz 3 needles and finishing a cardigan on sz 6 needles in wool.


----------



## noneother (Feb 8, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Making more berry hats for craft sales.


What are berry hats? :?:


----------



## dogstitcher (Apr 14, 2013)

I have been working on a wide rib v-neck cardigan for myself. This is the first sweater I have knitted in over 30 years. Hopefully I will have it finished by the end of the year. The back and left front are finished. The right front is nearly finished, so that will leave only the sleeves which I knit 2 at a time.


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

Haruni shawl, Holden shawlette, Luna Moth Shawl, pair of socks for hubby, and Chevron crochet sweater. Not to mention blocking six finished shawls, a capelet, scarf, and two baby blankets. Working full time really gets in the way of my craft.


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

noneother said:


> What are berry hats? :?:


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/berry-baby-hat

Put strawberry hat in search on Ravelry, and you will see some very cute ones.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

:idea: May I suggest:
On the FIRST ROW of the pattern, put a marker [a slipknot in a scrap of heavy thread or waste yarn is fine] at the BEGINNING of every repeat of the pattern. Check the row very carefully to make absolutely certain it's right.
Work the SECOND ROW [the all-knit row] moving markers as you go so they will be lined up right for the next pattern row.
Tie a piece of ribbon or other easily seen marker on the RIGHT side. when the ribbon is facing you, you know it's the pattern row.
Run a lifeline in the all-knit row so that if you find the pattern row is off, you can frog the ONE row and fix it without too much pain.


rasputin said:


> I am finished knitting my sweater, (that many of you on here helped me with) so as soon as i put it together, I will finally have something to show. Also, I picked up a pattern and some silky yarn at Pattern Works in Meredith NH when on vacation.
> it is a very simple pattern but.....you have to cast on 569 stitches. it is done side ways.all it is for the pattern is k9,P7,K9..repeat acrossrow.next row knit ...for some reason I can not get them to line up from row 1 and row 3. I have ripped it out at least 3 times.! But I just love the yarn and I WILL finish it!lol


----------



## Storylady (Aug 6, 2013)

I have two potato chip scarves in the works and a cupcake hat I just figured out this week how to finish!


----------



## Lisadw (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm making stuff for our first grandchild! Socks, booties, hats, sweaters, blankets. And since rveryhing's so dinky, it goes fast. So fun'


----------



## Shelly08 (Jul 4, 2011)

I am working on an afghan in striped pattern, with a "quilt block" row. I am enjoying it very much, now that I figured out to use markers to keep the "quilt block" row in hand. It is in shades of green with white stripes and a kelly green strip...kind of reminds me of a sweater pattern for some reason. I have a red, white and blue crochet afghan that isn't started, yet for my daughter, and a pair of knit socks that are just about finished for my granddaughter. I made a pair for myself w/one finished...she was wearing the one finished sock and asking me to finish the other so she could wear it, too. Told me they were too small for me and I said I'd make her a pair. Just need to get them closed up at the top and she's ready to go! LOL


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm working on the Blackberry Salad Striped Baby Blanket for my new grandson. Using up my stash. Poor boy has three different afghans already but seeing granny has yarn over he's getting another one!


----------



## 333pet (Jun 26, 2013)

I have just finished some baby hats now I just started a white set jacket and will do booties and hat


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, me I am trying to do family history, a scrapbook, knit a cardigan for my granddaughter, babysit, work and just chill out.

Di
Melbourne Aust


----------



## Laura Reilly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am just putting the finishing touches on my daughters "Shells and Ribs" summer sweater from The Knitter's Magazine ("Top This"). Better late than never for the "summer" sweater, but it will wear well into the fall.

Now I am eyeing the Rowan Smisby pattern for my husband. I am thinking about how to alter the extra wide fair isle yoke to convert it into a vest, for he looks sharp in vests. I will also be swatching that crazy body stitch. I have had a conversation with the author as to how to interpret the "yrn" directions. So, out I paddle into the deep...!


----------



## janinesroom (Feb 8, 2013)

How lucky you are to be able to use wool. I can knit with up to 75%wool blends but could never wear it, much as I love the look. I have worked mostly with synthetics but love all the new blends of bamboos and silks.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Mats for a dog shelter for a friend who is donating :-D


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I am working on the CAL (afghan) and it is fun! I began when
Week 5 or 6 was posted but I plunged in and am ready to
begin Week 12. I am using Lion Brand Baby Soft in vivid
pastels.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

2 baby sweaters ..one knit for a boy one crochet for a girl in pink and grey


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I started a summer sweater for myself, but have several prayer shawlettes to work on, plus some chemo hats, squares for a cancer afghan, I am going to start on wool hats for poor children in very cold regions of the world, and I am going to make a felted pad for my grand-kitty!


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

Making an attempt on the cathedral window afghan and not doing too badly if I may say so myself. 
Also have a scarf on the go and am busy looking for something unusual to crochet for my soon-to-be 6 years old niece.


----------



## LEILA-INDIA. (Jun 6, 2013)

I am doing:-1) an Irish crochet top for my sister in law.
2)trying to complete a half done path work quilt before my grand daugters wedding. leila India


----------

